# oregon turkey hunting



## daley_smith4 (Jan 31, 2007)

I was wondering wut the best hunting in oregon is. I dont really know because I am knew but a friend of mine is going to take me down by eagle point which is right next to medford. Also wut do u need as a beginner to hunt i have a black browning bps 3" gun :sniper: but I dont know wut else I need

:withstupid:


----------



## flotty (Oct 11, 2006)

Shells and toilet paper( don't know how many times I have used my sock).
Camoflage, coffee thermos, morning snacks, a turkey call(box call seems to be the easiest) Good luck :beer:


----------

